# net-mgmt/snmp++ unusable?



## dohmniq (May 9, 2014)

Hello,

I'm trying to write an C++ based SNMP daemon/client using net-mgmt/snmp++ but even the simplest of code fails to compile with this error:

```
/usr/local/include/snmp_pp/snmp_pp.h:57:21: fatal error: libsnmp.h: No such file or directory
```
It looks like libsnmp.h is part of net-mgmt/net-snmp so I built that from ports too. However, I still get the same error and doing 
	
	



```
find /usr/local/include -name libsnmp.h -print
```
 returns nothing - suggesting the file isn't installed.


FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE
gcc v4.9
net-mgmt/snmp++ v3.3.0
net-mgmt/net-snmp v5.7.2_3

Any ideas?


----------

